# Zeus Single Coil Pre-Built Coils



## El Capitan (6/5/20)

Hi guys, checking if there's any opinions on the best pre-built coils for the Zeus Single Coil RTA. I don't mind the coils that shipped with the tank, but not too fond of the Tiger .36 Ohm Coils (https://vapable.com/product/tiger-coils-0-36ohm-pre-made-kanthal-a1-pack-10/). They seem to leave a burnt taste very quickly.

Please keep in mind that I know very little about coil building, so would much prefer something I can pick up at a Vape King or similar.

TIA.


----------



## adriaanh (6/5/20)

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/the-coil-company-coils/products/fused-clapton-8w
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/the-coil-company-coils/products/aliens-6w
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/the-coil-company-coils/products/aliens-5w
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/the-coil-company-coils/products/nano-aliens-8w

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (7/5/20)

Fused claptons and Aliens i use and personally find the Zeus single at it's best between 25W to 45W with resistance ranging from 0.3ohm to 0.5ohm coils, plenty of Zeus single coil users on forum who will have their own favourite coil and resistance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (8/5/20)

My wife got some Hellvape Aliens from Vapers Corner (I looked for the link, but can't find it on the site) that come in at just over 0.2 out of the box, but we added a wrap for her Serpent Elevate, so they come in just over 0.3-ish. I was concerned about the low resistance, but the ramp up is very quick, the flavour is awesome and they last well. At R150 for a box of 10, it is a pretty good deal. I am a big fan of the Coilology Framed Staples, but I got them in from Fasttech though.
If you are willing to make the effort to really take care of your coils, the Coil Company line that @adriaanh linked above will all be winners.
The Zeus single has always been a good all rounder, so as long as you don't completely botch the wicking, you should get a pretty good vape off any decent complex coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Neal (9/5/20)

If looking for a cheap as chips option 5 wraps 22g kanthal works a treat. 3mm id comes in around .35 and gives a good vape. I have a good selection of exotic coils in the vape drawer but am using them sparingly during these times, so have gone back to simple builds using round wire. Also helps a little with the surprising thirst the Zeus has for a single coil tank.

Oops, just realised you are looking for pre built. Sorry mate. Might be an idea to try some simple builds during this time, not that difficult and also ensures you never go short of coils.


----------

